# Where to start with beans?



## Cossiecol (Sep 28, 2016)

So I've decided on my machine with intergrated grinder, the next thing to decide on is which beans to try.

As mentioned on my intro post I've only been drinking instant "coffee" and (holding my hands up) not really got a scooby about a good bean to try, any suggestions or places to look?

thanks in advance.

col


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd suggest starting with a medium to dark roast that will be easy and consistent to extract. That will help you get your hand in with minimum frustration.

My choice would be Union Revelation or Rave Signature.

Once you've nailed those staples you can have a look at some of the more interesting flavours out there from the likes of Foundry which give more intense flavour but for me, at least, at the expense of requiring more skill to extract successfully.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Why integrated grinder?


----------



## Cossiecol (Sep 28, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> Why integrated grinder?


To save on space, it's the sage barista express which seems to get goodish reviews, but happy to be guided in another direction although that would be for a different section.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Order small amounts from lots of different roasters, see what works for you.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Cossiecol said:


> So the next thing to decide on is which beans to try.
> 
> I've only been drinking instant "coffee" and (holding my hands up) not really got a scooby about a good bean to try, any suggestions or places to look?


I'd have a look on Raves website.

Each bean is marked as dark roast \ medium roast \ light roast and has a brief description of what flavours are to be found with that bean and also the process they have been through. At least one should catch your eye and make you want to try it.

Lets imagine thats the El Salvador Finca El Carmen, with its brief description of milk chocolate, hazelnut and wafer. Medium roast, washed process

Click on that bean to be taken to a more in depth description and a breakdown of what to expect in the cup for different brewing methods etc

*What to expect in the cup*

*
*

*Espresso*

Smooth and nutty, balanced pear acidity

*Flat White*

Big bags of Dairy Milk chocolate in a cup

*Black Filter / Cupping*

Milk chocolate, biscuit, hazelnut, wafer

Then you can click on* recipes*, and very helpfully Rave have suggested what they have found to be the optimum recipe for them.

This is a good starting point for you to aim for, but tweak it how ever you feel gives the best taste for you

Our espresso recipe using 20g vst

20g in

39g out

in 26 to 29 seconds

Our filter recipe using a V60

12g in

170ml out

in 2 - 2:15 minutes

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee


----------



## Cossiecol (Sep 28, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I'd have a look on Raves website.
> 
> Each bean is marked as dark roast \ medium roast \ light roast and has a brief description of what flavours are to be found with that bean and also the process they have been through. At least one should catch your eye and make you want to try it.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, that's very helpful







Just away to take a look


----------



## Coffee45 (Oct 13, 2016)

Also quite important to find beans which can be used with good results quite soon after roasting if you are going to be using a variety quite soon after the roast date. Your friendly roasters can advise on which beans that would apply to.


----------



## Cossiecol (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, ended up trying coffee compass gusto gold, really liked it! Just pondering the next one to try that's a good match for milky/cappuccino drinks.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Try an el salvador or a sumatran.

To be fair i could suggest anything and you could love it or hate it. If you're like me you will appreciate all coffee types and enjoy mixing it up every couple of weeks. If not you will find what you like and stick with it.


----------



## Cossiecol (Sep 28, 2016)

Robbo said:


> Try an el salvador or a sumatran.
> 
> To be fair i could suggest anything and you could love it or hate it. If you're like me you will appreciate all coffee types and enjoy mixing it up every couple of weeks. If not you will find what you like and stick with it.


I was really tempted to try something else, but Gusto Gold was just that good I had to order another bag







might take the plunge next time and try something a bit different.


----------

